# 16.2hh TB Gelding



## Crimsonhorse01

Hes a beautiful boy. I was sold at him riding bareback! I would see if you couldn't get the price down some. Good luck!


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks  yes he is gorgeous!
Also, his price is negotiable, so we could probably get it down to around $3500.


----------



## anrz

I would take a look at him! Maybe email the seller and ask for a conformation photo. It bugs me that there isn't one there lol. If you got him, would you be jumping with him? He looks like a nice jumper! Just make sure that if you go to look at him, make the owner do everything FIRST to see how he is.


----------



## AztecBaby

I really like him! Of course though, I am partial to TBs hehe.


----------



## horseluver50

> I would take a look at him! Maybe email the seller and ask for a conformation photo. It bugs me that there isn't one there lol. If you got him, would you be jumping with him? He looks like a nice jumper! Just make sure that if you go to look at him, make the owner do everything FIRST to see how he is.


Yeah, as I posted, the seller is emailing me more pictures tonight  She said she will send me a confo. one if she has one, if not she will go take one of him.
I would do some jumping yes  I havent done much jumping, as our stables never let us much.. 
But, I really want to try it! It looks like a ton of fun! I will ride western, english, bareback and trails  Pretty much a bit of everything! 
Yes of course, I dont normally try horses out without the owner riding first. 



> I really like him! Of course though, I am partial to TBs hehe.


So do i!  haha. I never was really interested in tbs, since I heard they were highstrung, and small built. But this guy sounds nice 
Even though I do prefer my big big bodied horses ;]


----------



## sillybunny11486

hes got a great knee tuck in the x/c photo. i think i would buy him if i was looking for a third horse. also dont forget to get a prepurchase.


----------



## horseluver50

yep of course we would get a vet check 
I hope hes what they say he is!


----------



## Saskia

He seems pretty nice. Worth a look but while I like him I personally would not pay nearly that much for him - it doesn't sound like he has really proven himself in any form of competition. 

Even if you don't want to compete, I don't think a non competition TB should be priced that high at that age. Still, if you could get the price below three I think it might be okay. Obviously though, I don't know what market is like where you live, but it seems like you can pick up some decent horses pretty cheap everywhere these days. 

Horse wise though he sounds nice - but remember adds can say anything.


----------



## mom2pride

I would definitely take a look at him and try him out; he's a lovely looking horse


----------



## horseluver50

> He seems pretty nice. Worth a look but while I like him I personally would not pay nearly that much for him - it doesn't sound like he has really proven himself in any form of competition.
> 
> Even if you don't want to compete, I don't think a non competition TB should be priced that high at that age. Still, if you could get the price below three I think it might be okay. Obviously though, I don't know what market is like where you live, but it seems like you can pick up some decent horses pretty cheap everywhere these days.
> 
> Horse wise though he sounds nice - but remember adds can say anything.


Up here in canada, prices are still very high. For a horse like this, its actually a great deal! He is also negotiable, and they have some tack that can go with him... he probably could go for $3500 with some tack, if we negotiate.
Also, there is a girl in gr.11 at the school I go to.. She is best friends with this girl selling this horse, and she seems really nice. We have been talking lots.

Still no pictures though 



> I would definitely take a look at him and try him out; he's a lovely looking horse :grin:


Yay! So far everyone thinks hes pretty  I will have to arrange for next week, weekend hopefully!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99

yeah he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!
looks alot like my horse,
he looks like he has a character!
choose well


----------



## horseluver50

Im glad you like him! 
Still no pictures yet >:{ i was looking forwards to them 
I am uber excited to go see him! I havent ridden in like 2 months though, so I am going riding this week. I need some practice before I ride him


----------



## horseluver50

I got pictures! He looks amazing! there are some of him cross country and some jumping.
It cant upload on horseforum at the moment though >-<
But he sounds amazing! And there is alot of tack that they will give me with him. Western saddle, dressage saddle, bridle, blankets, boots, leather halter etc.


----------



## Jillyann

Does he even ride western? There is nothing on the ad that says he does.


----------



## horseluver50

> Does he even ride western? There is nothing on the ad that says he does.


She told me, he has had the western saddle on a few times, and he was great!


----------



## horseluver50

Pictures!!


















More coming in another post!


----------



## horseluver50

sorry for stretching the screen!


----------



## horseluver50

one more!  my fav!


----------



## eventerdrew

Personally, I think this is the best horse you've posted... and I've seen all of them 

He's gorgeous and he has a great form over fences. One of his knees is hanging a bit in the showjumping photo but not so much that I would be worried. Gymnastics would fix that right up. XC looks great.

You must go see him. I'm looking at him vicariously through you. haha


----------



## Cheshire

I've also read your other threads and I have to agree that he seems like he would be a good fit for you. Definitely check him out. Personally I love his heavier build, he sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## kchfuller

he is cute .. let us know how it goes when you try him ..

just a question- you said your barn doesn't let you jump, do you have a trainer you can work with. I would suggest you learn how to jump before just going and doing it yourself. I know there are a lot of people on here who just do it themselves but it seems like he knows how and it would REALLY benefit both of you if you worked with someone so that you can get down how to do a great job and team up with him jumping. Good luck!


----------



## upnover

what a cutie! i like him! around here a good looking horse that can school 3"6 and (assuming he's talented enough to eventually be showing 3"6) and suitable for any rider (if that's true) is worth a heck of a lot more then $4000. in fact, if he was closer i'd snatch him up!


----------



## horseluver50

> Personally, I think this is the best horse you've posted... and I've seen all of them
> 
> He's gorgeous and he has a great form over fences. One of his knees is hanging a bit in the showjumping photo but not so much that I would be worried. Gymnastics would fix that right up. XC looks great.
> 
> You must go see him. I'm looking at him vicariously through you. haha


 I am so happy you like him!
I think he has gorgeous form as well! :]
Yay! haha, i am super excited to see him! 



> I've also read your other threads and I have to agree that he seems like he would be a good fit for you. Definitely check him out. Personally I love his heavier build, he sure is a handsome boy.


 so far everyone loves him!  I will def. go see him, hopefully this friday! Yes, I like how he has a bit bigger build than a normal tb 



> he is cute .. let us know how it goes when you try him ..
> 
> just a question- you said your barn doesn't let you jump, do you have a trainer you can work with. I would suggest you learn how to jump before just going and doing it yourself. I know there are a lot of people on here who just do it themselves but it seems like he knows how and it would REALLY benefit both of you if you worked with someone so that you can get down how to do a great job and team up with him jumping. Good luck!


Of course I will let you know how it goes 
My barn does let me jump, but I have to be in a lesson to jump. I cant jump on my own. I think I am going to cancel my lessons with them though, and find a jumping/cross country barn... Yes, I agree that for the first while, I will take jumping lessons with him, because i need to practice proper form over jumps.



> what a cutie! i like him! around here a good looking horse that can school 3"6 and (assuming he's talented enough to eventually be showing 3"6) and suitable for any rider (if that's true) is worth a heck of a lot more then $4000. in fact, if he was closer i'd snatch him up!


Yay! EVERYONE loves him!  I totally agree. He is worth alot more than they are asking... and it includes tons of tack  yayya!


----------



## kchfuller

^ good to know .. till you are older i wouldn't let you jump alone either


----------



## horseluver50

> ^ good to know .. till you are older i wouldn't let you jump alone either


Well.. even if my parents are there? 
I think thats kind of ridiculous, cause how in the world am I supposed to practice? Oh well.. I will be getting my own horse soon, so then I can do fun stuff


----------



## kchfuller

if you parents take responsibility maybe ... but you have to remember that the barn owner has insurance and you are a liability if something happens. 

Not trying to be mean ... when you are older and have people that you are responsible for it will make sense


----------



## reining girl

I completly agree with eventerdrew. I like him alot and definantly go look at him!!!!! and let us know how it goes.


----------



## my2geldings

I really like him. I think it's a very reasonable price for him. He looks like he's quite the athletic boy. Good catch on the add! I would go take a look at him and see what he's like. I would even consider him for myself! :twisted:

Good luck with your horse search


----------



## kchfuller

have you had a chance to go out and ride him? you should take more pics too when you go so we can see them


----------



## horseluver50

> if you parents take responsibility maybe ... but you have to remember that the barn owner has insurance and you are a liability if something happens.
> 
> Not trying to be mean ... when you are older and have people that you are responsible for it will make sense :grin:


We signed liabilty papers and all already... also, we arent allowed to ride bareback 

no you dont sound mean 



> I really like him. I think it's a very reasonable price for him. He looks like he's quite the athletic boy. Good catch on the add! I would go take a look at him and see what he's like. I would even consider him for myself!


 I think its very reasonable as well, considering he comes with all that tack too! We are going to see him this friday! xD
NO STEALING!! haha.. that would be evil >_<



> have you had a chance to go out and ride him? you should take more pics too when you go so we can see them


No not yet, we are going to see him friday  YEAH! I will get my mom to take pictures while Im riding him too xD


----------



## anrz

Hope everything goes well on Friday!


----------



## kchfuller

ill check back friday!


----------



## Jillyann

Hope everything goes well!! Get some videos if you can too!


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks guys 
I will def. let you know what happens.. I will try to get my parents to take videos of me riding him


----------



## azarni

Yes! Videos! Haha.


----------



## Jillyann

I cant wait to see what happeneds! LOL


----------



## Iluvjunior

He looks awesome!! I would most definitley go see him!


----------



## horseluver50

lol  I am so excited we are hopefully going in 2 hours..
But I am really sick right now.. so Im not sure.
I really want to go though, but I have a really sore throat, runny nose, and headache..

If I do go, I probably wont ride long, as I wont be able to breath to well 
If I dont go today, I will have to wait till a week.. :[

Do you think it would be okay to go while Im sick?


----------



## mom2pride

As long as you don't breathe on anyone...lol! J\K... If it were me, and I wasn't feeling like I was going to die, I would probably go...but I'm not you, nor your parents!!! Soooooo... Maybe take some cold medicine and see if you feel well enough to go...I would definitely talk to the owners and make sure they know you still are very interested, and if they can wait until next week to do the showing.


----------



## horseluver50

> As long as you don't breathe on anyone...lol! J\K... If it were me, and I wasn't feeling like I was going to die, I would probably go...but I'm not you, nor your parents!!! Soooooo... Maybe take some cold medicine and see if you feel well enough to go...I would definitely talk to the owners and make sure they know you still are very interested, and if they can wait until next week to do the showing.


Haha. Actually we didnt end up going  I know it sucks, why in the world did I have to get sick.. TODAY of all days >_<
I felt alot worse when we were about to go, really dizzy, major headaches, fever, bad cough, stomach ache, muscles sore..
I knew I wouldnt be able to ride a horse feeling like that, I would prob faint..

We might not even be able to go next week  Might have to wait 2 weeks..
It sucks!
I emailed them, they said that would be fine, and that no one is lined up to look at him yet...


----------



## horseluver50

I am super excited! We are going to see him this sunday!


----------



## Jillyann

Awesome!!! I cant wait to hear how everything goes! Be sure to take pictures, and maybe some videos!


----------



## mom2pride

Good luck! Lots of pics are necessary


----------



## horseluver50

I sure hope I can get some pictures, maybe videos.. but my aunt is taking me, I will ask her if she can take some pictures :] Also, I have to remember to charge my camera  lol.
I am so excited! I need a horse sooo badly.. as I am bored out of my mind lately. I am sick, but Im forcing myself to go to school, cause staying home is soo boring. omg.
I need a horse! And, I sure hope he's the one!


----------



## kumquat27

I can't wait to hear how it goes! I hope it goes well  he seems great  yes you must get pics!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

kumquat27 said:


> I can't wait to hear how it goes! I hope it goes well  he seems great  yes you must get pics!


Totally agree with the post. Best of luck!


----------



## horseluver50

Yay thanks guys so much!  Only 2 days left!! <333


----------



## horseluver50

If I were to get him, do you think I should rename him?
His name is Kyle.
What do you think?


----------



## eventerwannabe

Maybe rename him, as im not totally sure if "Kyle" fits. He reminds me of something tropical, dont know why... So if I were you, yes, I would change his name.

I am *SO* excited for you!


----------



## horseluver50

> Maybe rename him, as im not totally sure if "Kyle" fits. He reminds me of something tropical, dont know why... So if I were you, yes, I would change his name.
> 
> I am *SO* excited for you!


I thought Kyle didnt suit him at all either.But, they are giving me a leather halter, and it has his name on it :/
So, he is gonna have 2 names haha. one is kyle.. one his leather halter.. and the other will be something more interesting and suiting  haha
He is registered, but the owners dont have his papers, she said u can type his tatto number in, and they will send his papers to you.
I would like to know what his registered name is.. then maybe I could choose a name similar to it 

Thanks! I am super excited too! I hope he is whatthey say he is.. I hate it when people make up good stuff about their horse, I go there, and they are the complete opposite 

Hopefully.. since he is "pricier".. that he is as great as they say!


----------



## mom2pride

Not sure why, but Breeze comes to mind when I look at him...Kyle...hmmm...not sure on that one! Haha

Have you gone to look at him yet?


----------



## Jillyann

Mom2pride, I believe she is going tomorrow to look at him!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

This must be sooooo exciting for you. I'm sorry you felt sick. It always happens. LOL

By the way I have been looking at the pictures of him and he is stunning! You are very lucky. Please when you go tomorrow, LOTS of pictures and videos! = D


----------



## horseluver50

> Not sure why, but Breeze comes to mind when I look at him...Kyle...hmmm...not sure on that one! Haha
> 
> Have you gone to look at him yet?


thats a sweet name  haha im not sure about kyle either haha.

No, I havent yet, I am going Sunday


----------



## horseluver50

> Mom2pride, I believe she is going tomorrow to look at him!


Sunday 



> This must be sooooo exciting for you. I'm sorry you felt sick. It always happens. LOL
> 
> By the way I have been looking at the pictures of him and he is stunning! You are very lucky. Please when you go tomorrow, LOTS of pictures and videos! = D


It is very exciting  Thanks, I am still sick, but like not fainting or anything 
If you would like, if your a girl, please check out my thread in "girl talk", I really need advice!
Thanks.
I will try to take pictures and videos!


----------



## horseluver50

haha. i was searching on horse ads.. there is a tb gelding for sale named "breeze".. same height, breed, disciplines.. haha i guess that names out 
Here are some names I came up with:
- Riptide
- Copper
- rain
- Admiral
- Apollo
- Flash
- Barney
- Bubbles
- Blizzard
- Cricket
- Fool's Gold
- Frost or Frosty
- Kit Kat
- Merlin
- Night Dancer
- Rascal
- Shadow
- Taffy
- Teddy
- Comet
- Vixen
- Zanzibar
- Zephyr


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

horseluver50 said:


> Sunday If you would like, if your a girl, please check out my thread in "girl talk", I really need advice!
> Thanks.


Sure. I'd be happy to.

By the way, the names I really like out of those are Riptide, Copper, Flash, Blizzard, Night Dancer, Shadow, Comet and Vixen.

Here are also some more:
- Summers Haze/Dream
- Autumn Song
- Turkish Dancer
- Glowing Embers
- Golden Lazer
etc....

Just a few names I put together. LOL


----------



## horseluver50

I like glowing Embers 
Thanks! xD


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

It's a pleasure. Anything to help.


----------



## azarni

I love the name Apollo!


----------



## horseluver50

I think that actually suits him quite nice


----------



## kumquat27

ya i really like apollo and glowing ember


----------



## horseluver50

thanks 
I think Apollo really suits him well xD


----------



## kumquat27

yay! arnt you seeing him today! i cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Jillyann

SO....how did it go?!


----------



## Clementine

Something about his neck in that first picture looks very funny to me. No biggie if you're planning on jumping with him, but dressage-wise, I think that could be a problem...


----------



## anrz

Jillyann said:


> SO....how did it go?!


That's what I was wondering . I've been following this thread quite closely .


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

Annnnnd? Did you go see him? I like the name Apollo too. 

waiting to find out how it went....


----------



## eventerdrew

need to know how it went! I'm dying here!


----------



## mom2pride

Come on!!! Did you go???? We want to know how it went!!!! Lol!


----------



## horseluver50

haha guys 
It went okay... When I got there, he was all tacked up, she just put his bridle on. She rode him first, she walked, trot, cantered him. He is great with bending his neck. He collects up and everything. She uses a whip on him though. After that, they set up a jump about 1m, he just hopped right over them.
After about 10mins, she hopped off. he wasnt tired or anything. he just stood there quietly. While I struggled to get on , he was great! He just stood there still waiting for me.
I got comfortable in the saddle, and patted him on the neck. He stood still 
Then I tried to get him to walk, and he wouldnt move. I tapped him harder, and he walked forwards extremely slow. I walked around the arena, and he was very slow. They asked me if I wanted a whip, Ive never used one before, so they showed me how. I asked him to walk, and he went slow again.. they told me to tap him with the whip, but I was nervous cause Ive never used one..
I felt like an idiot, and I looked like a retard. The owners coach kept laughing at me, and saying I wasnt a good rider, and that I should take lessons. I felt stupid.

I finally got him to trot, but it was hard keeping him in it. He has the bounciest trot ever! 
After that, she asked me if shed like me to lunge me on him. I said yes. I walked, trot, cantered on the lunge line. He was great! Its just his trot that is boouncy, his canter is amazingly smooth! 

She said he absolutely loves trails, they are his favorite. She says she galloped with him on a trail.. he will do it if you want him to, but he will also stay behind while other horses gallop ahead.. hes not one of those horses that will follow after them.

she said it just takes time for him to get used to you. He goes easily for her, because he knows that when she asks, he has to do it. She is more aggressive, I am more quiet of a rider.
But, I think that with practice, he would be good for me.

After, she untacked him.. and he started sucking in air on a lead rope, when he was tied. He was cribbing. I just asked her yesterday if he had any vices, and she said no. Well. he cribbed 2 while I was there, she hit him and said stop it!

He is a sweetie though, and he loves attention.
He isnt that small for a tb, hes actually quite big. Just no muscle to him, as she only rides him maybe 1 per week.
He has a few bumps on him, from old injuries, he raced for a year before. He has a bump on his knee, and his neck, but she said it doesnt affect him.

What do you think?
I like him, but hes a bit lazy.. he isnt really though.. but for me he was.. its probably cause he was testing me, and I was like a complete beginner 
Also, he is a cribber :/

What do u think?


----------



## gypsygirl

i think you should go back & try him again ! i think he sounds like a really good horse. maybe if you go back again & are liking him you could take him on trial for a couple wks or a month to see if you guys can figure eachother out a bit more =]


----------



## horseluver50

> i think you should go back & try him again ! i think he sounds like a really good horse. maybe if you go back again & are liking him you could take him on trial for a couple wks or a month to see if you guys can figure eachother out a bit more =]


I really do think hes a great horse, he was energetic for her, but for me lazy.. probably b/c he doesnt know me and I dont know him.
I think thats a great idea to do a trial! Why do I never think of these things  I will ask her if that would be an option.
My aunt doesnt like the horse, she says hes too small built, and swayed back.. hes not though.. and she thinks hes too lazy..


----------



## APHA MOMMA

What if he is lazy because of the old injuries??? I mean, she said he has NO bad vices when he for sure cribs, how do you know that the old injuries really don't affect him? I personally wouldn't pay that much for a horse that cribs and has old injuries, but if you like him, that is all that matters. Also I don't like the whole whip thing and I don't think that a horse should be encouraged to move faster, especially a trot, with one. Something just seems fishy, but also that is just from what I read, I am not the one that went and tried him. I guess I am also very picky when it comes to a horse that cribs. I don't care if it is a world champion worth 6 million dollars or what not, and they were offering him to me for $500, if he cribbed, NOPE, I ain't taking him, BUT there is a person for every horse and cribbers need loving too.  So like I said, if you feel happy with him, then go for it.


----------



## kumquat27

did ya get any pics?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

He might crib from ulcers. Maggie, the rescue I took in, cribbed terribly. But she was put on a maintenance ulcer medication and she no longer cribs. 

I would have him vetted. Disregard the snotty coach. If you like him, go back and ride him again and make your decision!


----------



## horseluver50

> What if he is lazy because of the old injuries??? I mean, she said he has NO bad vices when he for sure cribs, how do you know that the old injuries really don't affect him? I personally wouldn't pay that much for a horse that cribs and has old injuries, but if you like him, that is all that matters. Also I don't like the whole whip thing and I don't think that a horse should be encouraged to move faster, especially a trot, with one. Something just seems fishy, but also that is just from what I read, I am not the one that went and tried him. I guess I am also very picky when it comes to a horse that cribs. I don't care if it is a world champion worth 6 million dollars or what not, and they were offering him to me for $500, if he cribbed, NOPE, I ain't taking him, BUT there is a person for every horse and cribbers need loving too. :grin: So like I said, if you feel happy with him, then go for it.


I dont think he's lazy from the old injuries. because, when she rode him.. he walked, trot cantered like it was nothing, flying lead changes, counter canter, jumping extending, collecting etc.

When I got on, he wouldnt move haha. That must say something about how sucky of a rider I am  I think once Im used to him though, it would be fine.
I have heard from people that cribbers arent good and that they'd never buy a horse that does it.. Im wondering, they do it b/c they get happy from it.. if they are really happy would they do it anymore!?
Also, a collar might help? He only did it when he was tied up and it was in front of his face.. so maybe not ?
Im not sure yet  But, I think he is a sweetie pie


----------



## APHA MOMMA

I know some cribbers do it ALL the time BUT I have met cribbers that only do it when they are bored, i.e. tied up nothing to do. Sometimes it can be like how some ppl bite their finger nails, could be a nervous habit, a boredom habit, or even a medical issue. I would have him vet checked if I were the one that was considering him. Some ppl don't mind cribbers, but, lol, one time I bought a TWH that I even ASKED the sellers if he cribbed and they said NO, so I bought him and since the weather was bad and we didn't have a shelter I kept him at a friends who had a barn with wooden stalls, well, I came out 2 days later, (the weather was HORRID) both sides of his stall was literally EATEN down to his knees when they were up to his chest before. It was BAD!!!! I took him to the vet, she fell in love with him and always wanted a TWH, so I just gave him to her for free because there was no way I was dealing with that, heck no, haha. 

Like I said though, if you really love him and just have to have him, just do your research on cribbing so you atleast can know what to expect.  I am sure he is a wonderful horse. EVERY horse has their flaws!


----------



## horseluver50

> did ya get any pics?


Sorry, no I didnt  Sooo sorry!



> He might crib from ulcers. Maggie, the rescue I took in, cribbed terribly. But she was put on a maintenance ulcer medication and she no longer cribs.
> 
> I would have him vetted. Disregard the snotty coach. If you like him, go back and ride him again and make your decision!


Oh, so I guess the vet would be able to tell me when we get a vet check? 

I am a little scared to try him again, as the coach was so rude.. maybe I could ask the owner if I can ride without anyone watching?




> I know some cribbers do it ALL the time BUT I have met cribbers that only do it when they are bored, i.e. tied up nothing to do. Sometimes it can be like how some ppl bite their finger nails, could be a nervous habit, a boredom habit, or even a medical issue. I would have him vet checked if I were the one that was considering him.QUOTE]
> I think he may only do it sometimes.. would the vet be able to tell me how sever his cribbing is? Should I ask the owner?
> I hope its just a boredom habit, and not a medical issue.. he's $4000, so it better not be bad! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ppl don't mind cribbers, but, lol, one time I bought a TWH that I even ASKED the sellers if he cribbed and they said NO, so I bought him and since the weather was bad and we didn't have a shelter I kept him at a friends who had a barn with wooden stalls, well, I came out 2 days later, (the weather was HORRID) both sides of his stall was literally EATEN down to his knees when they were up to his chest before. It was BAD!!!! I took him to the vet, she fell in love with him and always wanted a TWH, so I just gave him to her for free because there was no way I was dealing with that, heck no, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Well, if I wouldn't have seen him crib, I wouldnt have known! I wish people would just be honest! Some people dont mind cribbers, they just mind liars. WOW! He must have been a major cribber! Well Im glad someone bought him that enjoys him  How is he doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said though, if you really love him and just have to have him, just do your research on cribbing so you atleast can know what to expect. :grin: I am sure he is a wonderful horse. EVERY horse has their flaws!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure if I love him yet.. I would love a trial, that way I would know if I will be able to get him to go! xD I agree! every horse has flaws... one thing or another... He may be a wonderful horse, and just have the flaw of cribbing, not his fault  He just wants to be loved, and he would def. get that from me no matter what
Click to expand...


----------



## horseluver50

I asked her about his cribbing.. she said he doesnt with a collar on, and he only does it when he is in a confined place and is very bored.

I asked her about the trial, and will see what she says


----------



## gypsygirl

horseluver50 said:


> I asked her about his cribbing.. she said he doesnt with a collar on, and he only does it when he is in a confined place and is very bored.
> 
> I asked her about the trial, and will see what she says


good luck !

i just wanted to let you know that sometimes my horse will 'crib' or wood chew when shes tied in the indoor. she doesnt do it at all in her stall or anywhere else though !


----------



## horseluver50

> good luck !
> 
> i just wanted to let you know that sometimes my horse will 'crib' or wood chew when shes tied in the indoor. she doesnt do it at all in her stall or anywhere else though !


Thanks! <33
It seems like every horse does it  lol. As long is its not bad, it shouldnt be a problem 
I sure hope we could get a trial on him x]


----------



## Saskia

I had a TB once that sounds a bit like this one. I never used a whip (carried one when jumping though) and he was fine with my, but I'd let my friends ride him who had only been riding a year or so and he would just stand dead still. They would give the right aids and such, but he would just stand there, like they were doing nothing. He also cribbed when tied up, but he wouldn't even do it when stabled. 

Go and ride him again and ask if you can catch him and saddle him up, I always feel like the owner has something to hide if the horse is already caught and saddled. 

Regardless, I wouldn't pay $4000 if he cribs (even minimally) and has old injuries, and doesn't respond directly to aids. It doesn't matter if he wasn't used to you, he shouldn't need a whip. In fact, I don't believe the whip should be used for speed at all. Think it over. 

Ignore the coach, some people are just crappy human beings. She can't be a great coach if she can't get the horse to work without a whip.


----------



## reining girl

well he sounds good, i dont like the fact that she had him all ready to go for you. But he is a wind sucker to (cribber wind sucker whatever you want to call it) and i have always been told to never buy one, they can just have alot of problems. But like everyone is saying if you like him that is all that matters. He sounds like a really nice boy, i think the price is rather high thouhg, try talking her down. Hopefully she will let you do a trail wiht him, that would be really nice.


----------



## eventerwannabe

Saskia said:


> Regardless, I wouldn't pay $4000 if he cribs (even minimally) and has old injuries, and doesn't respond directly to aids. It doesn't matter if he wasn't used to you, he shouldn't need a whip. In fact, I don't believe the whip should be used for speed at all. Think it over.
> 
> Ignore the coach, some people are just crappy human beings. She can't be a great coach if she can't get the horse to work without a whip.


First off, sorry for any typos, im tired and am having a hard time thinking straight. Just wanted to give my opinions on this (I hope to not offend anyone)...

I agree that 4k is a bit to much for a horse in his condition, esp. with the horse market right now. I got Bear for 2k (was 2.5k) and he is 13, 17 hands (listed as 16.2), skinny, under muscled, ****y for taking up, was sold to me as "not good for tieing", SUPER lazy (I will explain that one) and cinchy. 
But why he was so much with all of those flaws (which did over-rule the good in most peoples eyes), was because he was baby beginner safe (as in, a 6 year old learning to ride could take lesson on him by themselves and learn to jump on him) and used to do "AA" 3' Hunter/Jumper (also had 60 days of dressage training a few years back). Bear was lazy because he had little riders on him, just kicking to get him to go. Even experienced riders could hop on him and he would still be somewhat lazy. His thing is, is he just needs to get used to the riders leg. I can ride him without spurs and without a crop, and he will go when I ask; does that mean that it is easy to ride him like that, NO. The trainer (and owner of Bear) used a crop on him, but rarely used it.

I have always thought of the crop/whip as a last resort. It should not be used constantly to keep your horse moving forward and to keep them from stopping. I think it is perfectly fine to ride with a crop, I know a lot of people use it for impultion (I know I do), and some people use it to get their horses attention a bit more. Sometimes I do have to tap Bear on the butt right before a jump, does that mean that he is a bad horse or I am a bad rider, absolutally not.

I don't think a crop should be needed and the horse should not depend on it. I think that this horse was taking advantage of the situation at hand; he had a new rider and was going to test that rider.

And to horselover50:

Do NOT listen to that trainer. They are petty, rude and if they really wanted that horse sold, they wouldnt be insaulting your riding. I know how it feels to have someone put you down, but ya know what? It only makes me want to try harder to prove to myself, and them, that they were wrong. I am sure that you did better than you think you did! I hope everything works out! ;]


----------



## horseluver50

> I had a TB once that sounds a bit like this one. I never used a whip (carried one when jumping though) and he was fine with my, but I'd let my friends ride him who had only been riding a year or so and he would just stand dead still. They would give the right aids and such, but he would just stand there, like they were doing nothing. He also cribbed when tied up, but he wouldn't even do it when stabled.
> 
> Go and ride him again and ask if you can catch him and saddle him up, I always feel like the owner has something to hide if the horse is already caught and saddled.
> 
> Regardless, I wouldn't pay $4000 if he cribs (even minimally) and has old injuries, and doesn't respond directly to aids. It doesn't matter if he wasn't used to you, he shouldn't need a whip. In fact, I don't believe the whip should be used for speed at all. Think it over.
> 
> Ignore the coach, some people are just crappy human beings. She can't be a great coach if she can't get the horse to work without a whip.


I think he normally goes for everyone.. its just that I am not agressive whatsoever, I am shy to tap him hard with my leg or the whip. I think the horse could tell that I was nervous, and he decided he would rather not work.
I wasnt scared of riding him at all, he made me feel comfortable.. its the people laughing at me that made me nervous :/

The reason he was already saddled up, is because she doesnt keep him there, she just rode him down there from her house, so he was already tacked up.

The owner didn't use the whip to hit him, just to stay there, so he knew it was there, to keep him going. Thats what a whip is used for.. to get more speed..

I agree, the coach was evil... but she didnt ride the horse, the owner did, and she thought she should use a whip.

She barely used it though and he looked great.
Im not sure.. the owner said we could probably do a trial if we were really interested.
I said I'd talk it over with my parents first


----------



## horseluver50

> well he sounds good, i dont like the fact that she had him all ready to go for you. But he is a wind sucker to (cribber wind sucker whatever you want to call it) and i have always been told to never buy one, they can just have alot of problems. But like everyone is saying if you like him that is all that matters. He sounds like a really nice boy, i think the price is rather high thouhg, try talking her down. Hopefully she will let you do a trail wiht him, that would be really nice.


 he was all ready, b/c she rode him down there, but I guess she could've taken the tack off. She took it off after riding though, and he was good. I have been told that as well, but I think that it shouldnt matter if he is the right horse. Since its mild, I could always train him out of it... as long as hes the right one, I think I can live with his faults 
Also, he has competed in eventing, showjumping and is level 3 dressage.
He is calm and easy going. Which is worth quite a bit for a horse up here.. but, because he cribs.. most people dont want a horse like that.. so maybe we could get him down to $3500 with the tack that she was gonna throw in before.. 
Do you think that would be a fair offer? That would be awesome to do a trail with him! I will have to ask about that. Only problem is that he is 2 hours away, and my parents dont like to drive far too often


----------



## horseluver50

> I agree that 4k is a bit to much for a horse in his condition, esp. with the horse market right now. I got Bear for 2k (was 2.5k) and he is 13, 17 hands (listed as 16.2), skinny, under muscled, ****y for taking up, was sold to me as "not good for tieing", SUPER lazy (I will explain that one) and cinchy.


I think maybe 3500 would be reasonable. As he has competed in eventing, jumping, he is calm and easy going, good height. Dressage.
The only flaw is its hard to get him going at first, and he cribs.

This guy is not skinny, and he is not too undermuscled, just not tons of muscle, great for tying, loves water, bathing, trailers.
He is a bit lazy though 



> But why he was so much with all of those flaws (which did over-rule the good in most peoples eyes), was because he was baby beginner safe (as in, a 6 year old learning to ride could take lesson on him by themselves and learn to jump on him) and used to do "AA" 3' Hunter/Jumper (also had 60 days of dressage training a few years back). Bear was lazy because he had little riders on him, just kicking to get him to go. Even experienced riders could hop on him and he would still be somewhat lazy. His thing is, is he just needs to get used to the riders leg. I can ride him without spurs and without a crop, and he will go when I ask; does that mean that it is easy to ride him like that, NO. The trainer (and owner of Bear) used a crop on him, but rarely used it.


Aww he sounds like such a sweetie. I think that its actually harder for younger riders to ride lazy horses, because they dont have enough leg strength to get them going. I rode a horse when I was first starting, that was old and wouldnt move.. i wore myself out trying to get her to go. I learned lots on her though, and she was so kind and gentle.
haha well this guy hasnt been ridden by kids.. so he shouldnt be too too hard to get going as much as bear is 



> I have always thought of the crop/whip as a last resort. It should not be used constantly to keep your horse moving forward and to keep them from stopping. I think it is perfectly fine to ride with a crop, I know a lot of people use it for impultion (I know I do), and some people use it to get their horses attention a bit more. Sometimes I do have to tap Bear on the butt right before a jump, does that mean that he is a bad horse or I am a bad rider, absolutally not.
> 
> I don't think a crop should be needed and the horse should not depend on it. I think that this horse was taking advantage of the situation at hand; he had a new rider and was going to test that rider.


I agree that a whip should be used as a last resort, but some horses just wont move. I dont think it was really necessary for this guy, I didnt use the whip after awhile, I didnt like it. She didnt really use it on him, more leg than anything. It got his attention for sure as well, she kinda held it to the side, so he would know that its there. 
haha yeah he was definetly testing me, and I failed. haha.
I would be alot better if I was riding him with noone around though. He just lagged along, after awhile, he dropped his head down and just hung it there  haha i felt stupid!



> And to horselover50:
> 
> Do NOT listen to that trainer. They are petty, rude and if they really wanted that horse sold, they wouldnt be insaulting your riding. I know how it feels to have someone put you down, but ya know what? It only makes me want to try harder to prove to myself, and them, that they were wrong. I am sure that you did better than you think you did! I hope everything works out! ;]


I don't know what was up with her, she wouldn't shut up about stuff, then she laughed at me and was critizing me. I have self conscious issues as it is, and I am extremely shy.. didnt make it any better. That is true though, I want to prove that I can do it. haha, I probably did worse than I think.. Thanks so much for your help! Your awesome <333


----------



## horseluver50

hahahah.. thats all! xD Wow! I posted alot 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Personally, I would rather have a lazy horse than one that won't stop. I really like this horse from what I've read.I think you should go with your gut instinct.If you're unsure about him, try out some other horses and see if any of them are better for you.Good Luck!


----------



## Jillyann

I agree with the above poster. I would rather have a horse lazy, then one that wont stop. I am sure Him and you will have a great bond. He sounds like a good horse for your first!! He could teach you a lot, and probably to be a more aggressive rider, (in a better way though!). And so what if he cribs a little. Get a Crib Coller and have the vet check him out to make sure nothing is really wrong. I'd say go for it!


----------



## thesilverspear

I wouldn't take a cribber if someone gave one to me, but that's just me. Cribbers obviously need good homes too. But try to get the price down if you can. In any case, definitely have the horse vetted. It's even more imperative if you are being told "the horse has old injuries but is fine now." That may well be the case. Or not. If you take the horse on trial, have him vetted *before* you do so. Otherwise you run the risk of spending a month (or whatever) putting a lot of time and energy into this horse and then finding out he has physical issues you might not want to deal with. That sucks. 

Re laziness: Don't worry about it. My horse (who I do ride with a dressage whip, but anyway) is dead lazy with inexperienced riders who haven't yet attained the knowledge, strength and coordination to (a) make her do it and (b) make it easy for her to do it, which is key. She's not precisely a lazy horse but if you make her job difficult, say by riding out of balance and giving fuzzy cues, she's not bothered and doesn't go forward. I love putting beginners on her because she is a far better teacher than a horse that responds no matter what. A horse like that might be frustrating at first, but in the long run you'll learn more from him. And as someone above said, you'd much rather a horse that responds to inexperience by slowing down rather than taking off.


----------



## gypsygirl

just a thought, there are a lot of ottb with blemishes on their legs & they are sound & fine. def get a prepurchase though


----------



## horseluver50

> Personally, I would rather have a lazy horse than one that won't stop. I really like this horse from what I've read.I think you should go with your gut instinct.If you're unsure about him, try out some other horses and see if any of them are better for you.Good Luck!


I agree thats the good thing  I know horses who take off and wont stop. I really like him, its just the cribbing thing now. my mom doesnt want a horse like that, because everyone told her not to get a horse that does that.
Thanks <3



> I agree with the above poster. I would rather have a horse lazy, then one that wont stop. I am sure Him and you will have a great bond. He sounds like a good horse for your first!! He could teach you a lot, and probably to be a more aggressive rider, (in a better way though!). And so what if he cribs a little. Get a Crib Coller and have the vet check him out to make sure nothing is really wrong. I'd say go for it!


I think he would be great too! As, he knows soo much, but he wont ever hurt me when I am giving wrong aids. Thats what the owner said.. she said that I would become a better rider on him, because he reacts great to proper aids. I think I would learn so much on him 
Of course, we would def. have a vet check on him 
Thanks <3



> I wouldn't take a cribber if someone gave one to me, but that's just me. Cribbers obviously need good homes too. But try to get the price down if you can. In any case, definitely have the horse vetted. It's even more imperative if you are being told "the horse has old injuries but is fine now." That may well be the case. Or not. If you take the horse on trial, have him vetted *before* you do so. Otherwise you run the risk of spending a month (or whatever) putting a lot of time and energy into this horse and then finding out he has physical issues you might not want to deal with. That sucks.


Thats what alot of people has said about cribbing that I know.. But there are tons of horses that do it out there, and theres nothing telling you that your new horse could start cribbing the next day  Any horse could start cribbing when their bored. I think since his is mild, and controlled by a collar, that it would be fine, but its just the convincing my mom thats a problem. I dont really think I would get annoyed by it.. I have great patience for horses. yep, we will be getting a prepurchase exam, if we do decide on him  



> Re laziness: Don't worry about it. My horse (who I do ride with a dressage whip, but anyway) is dead lazy with inexperienced riders who haven't yet attained the knowledge, strength and coordination to (a) make her do it and (b) make it easy for her to do it, which is key. She's not precisely a lazy horse but if you make her job difficult, say by riding out of balance and giving fuzzy cues, she's not bothered and doesn't go forward. I love putting beginners on her because she is a far better teacher than a horse that responds no matter what. A horse like that might be frustrating at first, but in the long run you'll learn more from him. And as someone above said, you'd much rather a horse that responds to inexperience by slowing down rather than taking off.


I really love this that you posted <3 It really convinces me, that I will do better on him with practice  Im not good with my legs at all, and I believe I was giving him incorrect aids. Its good he has the mind to not do anything bad  Thats great! Your horse sounds just like this guy! I guess your right, the lesson horse I ride, she does whatever I tell her.. but I dont learn anything, because I think Im doing it right, because she responds to me. In the long run, it should pay off and I would have a great bond with him.. 
Hes such a cutie pie xD


Also, I was wondering, about the rough trot.. will I get used to it once riding him for awhile, I asked the owner, and she said she barely even notices it now, because she is so used to it.
I wonder how I would do riding it bareback  I have horrible balance.. I guess I will have to practice on a smooth horse first 

Thanks soo soo much everyone! xD I really appreciate it!
I am really convinced on him, and it sounds like everyone on here loves him 
I dont really think the name Apollo fits him anymore.. when I was there.. he doesnt seem like an Apollo,,, hes something like "star" or "dancer" haha not those names.. but like that sort of.. a cute name xD


----------



## horseluver50

> just a thought, there are a lot of ottb with blemishes on their legs & they are sound & fine. def get a prepurchase though


yeah I thought that too, from being on the track  And he is almost 12 yrs old, so its been quite a while since being on the track, so they should be fully healed.
But, we always get prepurchase exams always just in case


----------



## Quence

looks sweet! looks like he is willing and probelly a pretty honest horse!definalty try him out!


----------



## horseluver50

thanks, I did already try him out


----------



## horseluver50

anyone else ?? xD


----------



## IheartPheobe

I would definately go see him. 
About the "bouncy" trot-- There are methods & ways to sit so that you do not bounce a lot. 'Bouncy' trots are possibly to sit very nicely. I have ridden one of our most uncomfortable ponies no stirrups and bareback without a care, then watched an inexperienced rider (well, more inexperienced than me, anyways) hop on and nearly fall just from his trot. You will get used to it and once you get the trick you will be fine.


----------



## horseluver50

> I would definately go see him.
> About the "bouncy" trot-- There are methods & ways to sit so that you do not bounce a lot. 'Bouncy' trots are possibly to sit very nicely. I have ridden one of our most uncomfortable ponies no stirrups and bareback without a care, then watched an inexperienced rider (well, more inexperienced than me, anyways) hop on and nearly fall just from his trot. You will get used to it and once you get the trick you will be fine.


I went to see him already  I posted it on pg. 8? i think.. or 9.
Oh thats good to know! I had a tough time keeping my feet in the stirrups when I was trotting him, lol.
Thanks a bunch <3


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I used to have a horse that cribbed.She only did it when she was in a stall and she wasn't stalled much so it wasn't a big deal. It never bothered me and she was in perfect health when I sold her.I think if a vet checks him out and says he's fine or even if he has some minor issues, I would still get him.He sounds like an amazing horse for you.I think he could teach you some things and make you a better rider.


----------



## horseluver50

> I used to have a horse that cribbed.She only did it when she was in a stall and she wasn't stalled much so it wasn't a big deal. It never bothered me and she was in perfect health when I sold her.I think if a vet checks him out and says he's fine or even if he has some minor issues, I would still get him.He sounds like an amazing horse for you.I think he could teach you some things and make you a better rider.


 Its soo hard!! I really like him, but I cant make a decision.. I guess a trial would be good, because that way I would know for sure or not.
Thanks <3


----------



## kchfuller

Cribbing isn't a big deal to me... it can be managed and if he doesn't do it all the time then no worries. Have him vetted but keep in mind that no horse is perfect. I always hate it when someone vets a horse and then expects something perfect... they should only be perfect when you are spending big bucks! haha

He is cute and as long as you have a trainer he could be a great learning tool for you. Do you have a trainer that you can take with you?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

i think he sounds really good for you..
i had a lesson horse that cribbed, but they jumped him and showed him and he always placed in the top, it didnt affect him at all.
i would most definitely go for it, before you dont and regret it.


----------



## mom2pride

I think he's definitely worth a trial!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## horseluver50

> Cribbing isn't a big deal to me... it can be managed and if he doesn't do it all the time then no worries. Have him vetted but keep in mind that no horse is perfect. I always hate it when someone vets a horse and then expects something perfect... they should only be perfect when you are spending big bucks! haha
> 
> He is cute and as long as you have a trainer he could be a great learning tool for you. Do you have a trainer that you can take with you?


I agree that some cribbing shouldnt be made that big of a deal of. Of course no horse is perfect, just like nothing is 
Yeah, I have a trainer, but I think Im gonna switch to a diff. one, but I will have a horse trainer for at least the first few months. 
I dont really have one to come with me, as I think Im quitting my place, and going to a diff. one, and we dont really know them yet.



> i think he sounds really good for you..
> i had a lesson horse that cribbed, but they jumped him and showed him and he always placed in the top, it didnt affect him at all.
> i would most definitely go for it, before you dont and regret it.


I really hope it works out for us  I will talk it over with my parents hopefully tonight, and hopefully get a trial 




> I think he's definitely worth a trial!!! Good luck!!! :grin:


xD I sure hope he is! lol thanks! <3


----------



## Becca93

Ahh I've been looking for this thread for an update. I'm a bit slow.

I definitely think you should go for a vet check and then a month or so trial. 

Goodluck and keep us filled in


----------



## kchfuller

horseluver50 said:


> I agree that some cribbing shouldnt be made that big of a deal of. Of course no horse is perfect, just like nothing is
> Yeah, I have a trainer, but I think Im gonna switch to a diff. one, but I will have a horse trainer for at least the first few months.
> I dont really have one to come with me, as I think Im quitting my place, and going to a diff. one, and we dont really know them yet.


If you have found a new place, I am sure that they would be more then happy to go with you to see the horse ... ask you never know. I know if you came to me I would be more then happy to go with you.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

I'd say take him out on a trial, it definately won't be a waste of time, even if you don't take him. He sounds really nice and all, besides the cribbing, but maybe he just does it occassionally out of boredom. 

I know what you mean about the "laziness". LOL. I am so used to foreward going horses, and then when I get on a horse that needs more leg, I look like an idiot kicking and squeezing until my face goes blue....

It will be great practice, and over time you will form a strong bond with him, and will go very far together. It will heighten your riding skills alot, and you will find you can then manage more difficult horses.

Let us know how it goes, keeping us informed of all the little bits and pieces. = )


----------



## horseluver50

> If you have found a new place, I am sure that they would be more then happy to go with you to see the horse ... ask you never know. I know if you came to me I would be more then happy to go with you.


I just think that I can't really tell what he'll be like for me by just trying him out.. I think I trial would work better, that way I wont be stressed out over people watching me, and I can get a feel for him first.



> I'd say take him out on a trial, it definately won't be a waste of time, even if you don't take him. He sounds really nice and all, besides the cribbing, but maybe he just does it occassionally out of boredom.
> 
> I know what you mean about the "laziness". LOL. I am so used to foreward going horses, and then when I get on a horse that needs more leg, I look like an idiot kicking and squeezing until my face goes blue....
> 
> It will be great practice, and over time you will form a strong bond with him, and will go very far together. It will heighten your riding skills alot, and you will find you can then manage more difficult horses.
> 
> Let us know how it goes, keeping us informed of all the little bits and pieces. = )


About the trial, I just think since she needs him sold in 1 month.. if I take him for 2 weeks, decide I dont want him.. she only has 2 weeks to find a buyer for him.
I guess I need to know that I really want him, but if there is issues we will bring him back :/
haha, yeah the horse I ride will do whatever I tell her to.. canter/gallop.. and when I say whoa, she will plant her feet and be stopped. haha
She responds amazing to all aids. if she was ever for sale.. I would buy her in a heartbeat!!

But, in another way.... if I rode her once for a test ride, and I'd never ridden her before.. I probably would have hated her, because each and every horse has different things that make them run  For beginners, they kick her and kick her, but she just stand there in one spot. We know each other now, and she responds amazingly to me!

It sucks that its hard to REALLY know until youve ridden the horse for quite some time.

I'm sure he would be fine though. He was great for her.. and she said beginners can ride him as well.. her friend who has never ridden rode him and he was great!
I really like him, because I know he would never hurt anyone on purpose, and he would be a great horse to teach my dad and my friend how to ride on ;]

Haha. I have ridden horse a ton more difficult than this guy! lol. This guy isnt really difficult, he was just testing me.. One horse I rode before, he bucked me off over a jump :/ Another horse, layed down and started rolling while I was on her back! EEKK!

So yeah, haha, I also think he'd be a great learning experience for me 

I talked to my parents last night, they were trying to sell me on leasing a horse :/
I'm like, I'm trying to talk about this horse, not another horse for lease.
They think leasing is waay better than owning a horse, but I think the opposite..

Anyways.. my dad was thinking, we could maybe go for like half a day.. and I could just groom him, spend time with him, pick out feet, tack him up, and see how he is with everything.
Also, I would prefer if noone was watching  Maybe I could ask the owner to ride her horse, or do something else?
I just feel extremely uncomfortable with people watching me :/

Thanks everyone! xD


----------



## Becca93

horseluver50 said:


> Anyways.. my dad was thinking, we could maybe go for like half a day.. and I could just groom him, spend time with him, pick out feet, tack him up, and see how he is with everything.
> Also, I would prefer if noone was watching  Maybe I could ask the owner to ride her horse, or do something else?
> I just feel extremely uncomfortable with people watching me :/
> 
> Thanks everyone! xD


Yeah I think this is a good idea or even a whole day with him, if a trial isn't feasible. Obvisiously the owner should be with you because she still owns the horse but maybe ask if the trainer can not be present since she seemed to be the one stressing you out last time with her rude comments.

Keep us updated


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Yeah. I know what you mean about them watching. Ask if the trainer can not be there, and just the owner. No one else. It will help you relax and able to focuss on your riding.

Also, with the owner wanting to sell him in a month, maybe you should have at least two more tryouts with him and then decide whether you want him or not. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## thesilverspear

When I have bought horses, I have never taken one out on trial. To be honest I don't think that is common practice. What I did, however, before making the decision to have whatever horse I was looking at vetted, was visit and ride (except in the case of a two year old I bought, obviously) the horse three or four times. That gave me a good enough sense for whether or not it was the right horse. If after three or four visits I still liked the horse, I called the vet and scheduled a vet check. That has always been the final stage -- basically myself and the seller presuming that if the vet gives the go ahead, I am buying the horse. But I wouldn't *assume* I was buying the horse until after the vet check, as hard as that is. All of mine have passed it but I've known a lot of people who invested a lot of emotional energy into a horse and then had it spectacularly fail a vet check, so be careful! 

Instead of telling your parents that you want to buy this horse now, sort out between the parents and the owner a few more visits to try him out. And then make it clear to all parties that your final decision depends on a relatively successful prepurchase vet exam. If his owner thinks this is unreasonable, you don't want to buy a horse from her in the first place. When I have sold horses this is what I expected conscientious buyers to do (if someone just wanted to buy a horse flat-out without multiple visits or a vet check, I would be a bit leery of them and doubtful that they were responsible and knowledgeable enough to own my horse) and when I have bought them, it's what I expected the seller to let me do. Luckily all the people I have bought horses from were really good and honest so I never had any issues. 

Anyway it will give you a better sense of the horse, allow your parents some more time to think about it (it is a BIG investment for them!)


----------



## Saskia

From the owners point of view - I wouldn't let someone ride my horse on my property without me being there and watching. Not only liability but you never know what people do to horses. I also generally won't let my horse out on trial, but I have before. 

With me when I ride a horse for the first time I know straight away if I like it or not, and if I would want it. They can even be terrible or great, and I know they change, but I always know straight up. Yes I may go back and ride it again, and it would be best if I could have a trial, and I have let my horse go out on trial but generally I know. 

The thing is that you don't know about this horse, and that is why I would be cautious if I were you. It doesn't sound like it worked out great and you really don't seem sure either way. By all means a trial, even a one week one, would be great, but you don't seem to really be sure about this horse, and its a lot to pay for a horse you are not sure of. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## horseluver50

No no, what I meant by owner not being there.. was that she would be there, but wouldnt be like standing there watching me the whole time..

Like, maybe lunge another horse right next to me, or something, I just dont like it when eyes stare into my back.

I think I should go back a couple of times and try him again, before trial.
But the thing that gets me.. is that he is a good horse, and isnt going to do anything..
But maybe for something thats $4000, they should be alot more?

There is this horse at my riding stables.. I love her to death and I'd buy her in a heartbeat..
I guess I wont get a feel for him until I try him out a couple times..

I dunno, maybe I should get something that is more of a trail horse and to have fun on, over a expensive jumper/dressage horse?

b/c I do want to do western still..

Only problem is.. we are going into winter, hay is almost gone, and I havent found any other horses I am interested in.

Maybe I should search around for some more, go look at this guy once more, look at a couple others, and compare?

I think that could work 
Thanks so much everyone, I will update you with any new news


----------



## horseluver50

To tell the truth.. I just didnt feel it at all.. I didnt feel like he was the one..
When its THE horse.. would you know right away?

I just didnt feel it at all. He was a sweetie, but I dunno, I think he may be a bit advanced for me?

I found this mare:
Appaloosa Horse For Sale, British Columbia (Canada), Merritt

She sounds really nice!
I was thinking, we might be able to look at her this weekend.. and if I like her more than this guy, than I would not consider him anymore.

What do you think?


----------



## azarni

Personally I don't really like this guy. He's definately NOT worth the money. I like Koko much better.


----------



## eventerdrew

Aww. Too bad you didn't like this guy. I liked him from pics but then again, I wasn't the one trying him. He may be different in person (and apparently was). I think you are making a good decision by not getting him. If you don't feel he is the right fit, then you are absolutely right. 

I really respect the fact that you are truly looking for the perfect horse for you and not rushing into getting a horse just because you want to say you have one. Great job!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I didn't know my horse was THE horse until about 3 years after we had her. I used to HATE her. Now I can't walk past the pasture without going to see her.


----------



## horseluver50

> Personally I don't really like this guy. He's definately NOT worth the money. I like Koko much better.


I think he is worth the money.. to the right person though. Im not sure if I am though. I like her too.



> Aww. Too bad you didn't like this guy. I liked him from pics but then again, I wasn't the one trying him. He may be different in person (and apparently was). I think you are making a good decision by not getting him. If you don't feel he is the right fit, then you are absolutely right.
> 
> I really respect the fact that you are truly looking for the perfect horse for you and not rushing into getting a horse just because you want to say you have one. Great job!


I did like him, I just didnt feel him it at.. but I guess I only rode him once.. it prob takes more than one ride.. but he also cribs.
Thanks  I am waiting for the right horse to come along, whats the point in having a horse if you arent truly commited to him/her?
I want the right one 



> I didn't know my horse was THE horse until about 3 years after we had her. I used to HATE her. Now I can't walk past the pasture without going to see her.


Hmm.. well I think I would rather have the perfect horse for me NOW. Not buy one that i hate, then wait a few years and hope it will work out.
In 3 yrs, I will be graduating high school. I would rather a horse I like now 



Also, I found another guy! 
Easy laid back gentleman - Kelowna Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kelowna

Thanks everyone x]


----------



## Saskia

I think you are probably right to be looking at others. Also, if hay is an issue in winter, TB's can be hard to keep the weight on. 

The roan gelding seems sweet, could be a little bulky?. I would think the appy is a tad overpriced but it could be worth a look. 

Think though, prices are always higher in the summer months. When winter rolls around and its cold and miserable and hay costs more and horses are eating people tend to want to sell their horses quickly and cheaply. You might find a diamond if you wait a month or so. 

Write a list. Its what I always do. See what things you really don't want to be flexible about. Don't be flexible about them. There are heaps of horses out there, new horses coming onto the market everyday, don't settle for something 'alright'. You know what you want. 

Keep us updated! I've gotten involved in your story...


----------



## horseluver50

> I think you are probably right to be looking at others. Also, if hay is an issue in winter, TB's can be hard to keep the weight on.
> 
> The roan gelding seems sweet, could be a little bulky?. I would think the appy is a tad overpriced but it could be worth a look.
> 
> Think though, prices are always higher in the summer months. When winter rolls around and its cold and miserable and hay costs more and horses are eating people tend to want to sell their horses quickly and cheaply. You might find a diamond if you wait a month or so.
> 
> Write a list. Its what I always do. See what things you really don't want to be flexible about. Don't be flexible about them. There are heaps of horses out there, new horses coming onto the market everyday, don't settle for something 'alright'. You know what you want.
> 
> Keep us updated! I've gotten involved in your story...


In prefer the more bulky horses :] I was going to look at a 2 yr old Shire, but I decided not to..
Very true about the prices for hay.. but if I get a horse in december, there is tons of snow up here, and al the hay would be gone, so I wouldnt be able to find any hay.

Thats a great idea to do the list thing  I always am like.. "Well.. everything else seems good.. i will ignore this." when the problem isnt really what I want at all.

xD Im glad I keep you interested haha 
And of course I will keep you updated with every spec of info 

Also, I found a fjord mare I like.. 14hh, registered, rides/drives, 12 yrs old.
I emailed them, and I hope they will send me pics and info soon! xD


----------



## horseluver50

So I got some pictures and a video of Koko.. the appy mare 

Heres the vid:




 
Pictures:

























































So.. what do you think? I think she's adorable, maybe a bit overweight, but her face is soo cute!
And, I love her big bum x)

She looks like a sweetie, in the video, she hadnt been ridden in 2 months 


***Should I create a new thread for this?? Or do you like reading along on this one??*****


----------



## Saskia

She looks really nice and quiet, and a bit fat, but thats probably not a bad thing if winter is coming around. Although again, price wise, i'd be hesitant, do you really want to pay that much for a horse? If you are not sure what you want to specialise, or if you just want a pleasure horse, a $2000 horse is probably going to do just as well as a $4000 one and with the $2000 one you'll be $2000 richer. Also, if it turns out to be a bad buy, you can eat a $2000 loss, but 4 is pushing it. Go out and give her a ride if she is what you want. Might have a long back? No great side on pics to see though. 

Fjord would be very cute - don't be lured by a fuzzy mane and a cool breed though, make sure she ticks your boxes. How tall/old are you? 14hh may be a little small. 

You could create a new thread with "possible buys" or just continue this one, I don't think people would mind.


----------



## kchfuller

So i like the appy ... she is a little fat but she seems sweet and right at the level you are looking at. 

Maybe the owner will work with the price? Go see her, meet the owner and if you LOVE her then ask about working with the price. 

You want to do english right? The roan might be a bit stocky for that but if that is what you like then try him too.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

I must say, I actually prefer the roan to the appaloosa. He just seems more appealing, and his size also helps with that, because Koko is maybe a little too small...

Try both of them out and see. You can't really tell much until you try them yourself.


----------



## azarni

Aw, I really like Koko!


----------



## horseluver50

> She looks really nice and quiet, and a bit fat, but thats probably not a bad thing if winter is coming around. Although again, price wise, i'd be hesitant, do you really want to pay that much for a horse? If you are not sure what you want to specialise, or if you just want a pleasure horse, a $2000 horse is probably going to do just as well as a $4000 one and with the $2000 one you'll be $2000 richer. Also, if it turns out to be a bad buy, you can eat a $2000 loss, but 4 is pushing it. Go out and give her a ride if she is what you want. Might have a long back? No great side on pics to see though.
> 
> Fjord would be very cute - don't be lured by a fuzzy mane and a cool breed though, make sure she ticks your boxes. How tall/old are you? 14hh may be a little small.
> 
> You could create a new thread with "possible buys" or just continue this one, I don't think people would mind.


I do think they are overpricing her a bit, and could probably negotiate with them quite a bit if I loved her. 
Up here in BC, its really hard to find cheap horses, and Im amazed at how cheap the percheron cross is 
She is about 2.5 hours away, and so is the percheron.. I guess we could go the same day though, as they are pretty close 

I have always loved fjords, they are gorgeous, perfect build, and Ive heard they are great friendly horses!

I am 13yrs old, and 5'8" tall. I hopefully will stop growing soon though. 
I have heard fjords are pretty good jumpers as well 



> So i like the appy ... she is a little fat but she seems sweet and right at the level you are looking at.
> 
> Maybe the owner will work with the price? Go see her, meet the owner and if you LOVE her then ask about working with the price.
> 
> You want to do english right? The roan might be a bit stocky for that but if that is what you like then try him too. :grin:


I really like the appy, and she is adorable! She looks awesome in the video as well, as she hadnt been ridden in 2 months, and in a halter and lead rope!
I will be doing a little bit of english. Im not really quite sure what I want to do yet with riding, so I would like a horse that I could have fun on and experiment with different things.



> I must say, I actually prefer the roan to the appaloosa. He just seems more appealing, and his size also helps with that, because Koko is maybe a little too small...
> 
> Try both of them out and see. You can't really tell much until you try them yourself.


The percheron is pretty nice looking  But, its not all about looks.. I think the appy is quite cute as well xD
Koko is 15.2hh, I ride a horse that size, and I love her size 
You can get on bareback! haha

Thanks 



> Aw, I really like Koko!


:] Aww, she does look pretty cute and sweet, doesnt she!?


Thanks everyone! Neither of the owners have emailed me yet.. I will let you know when they do. 

PS: my horsey friend is starting to get mad at me for not having a horse yet, she wants someone to ride with. She is like.. omg just pick a random horse!! geez dont take forever!

^^^ ughh. she makes me mad sometimes, Im not just gonna buy ANY horse if its not right..
She has had 5 horses in the past 2 yrs.. so ya


----------



## horseluver50

here is a video I found of "Blue", the percheron cross.. on youtube:




 

What do you think? <3


----------



## azarni

Haha, I actually like Blue even better!! Although I AM a little biased with the drafts, haha.
He seems really, really honest and such a big cutie. 
16hh is only 2 inches taller than 15.2 so I don't know why you would be worried about the height difference. I personally prefer taller horses.

But yeah, I'd definately go look at both of them. I like Blue better though


----------



## horseluver50

> Haha, I actually like Blue even better!! Although I AM a little biased with the drafts, haha.
> He seems really, really honest and such a big cutie.
> 16hh is only 2 inches taller than 15.2 so I don't know why you would be worried about the height difference. I personally prefer taller horses.
> 
> But yeah, I'd definately go look at both of them. I like Blue better though


haha i thought you would  I think that he looks like a sweetie as well. cant wait for the owners to email me back!
I like his price alot better! haha and so will my parents! xD
Thanks <3


----------



## reining girl

I like blue better, but i love roans so ya lol. But i just like his size and looks and he seems nice and quiet. Hec i want to go buy him lol. Koko is nice to.


----------



## azarni

Haha, I want to buy him too! If I hadn't already found my horse, you'd have some competition horseluver


----------



## horseluver50

> I like blue better, but i love roans so ya lol. But i just like his size and looks and he seems nice and quiet. Hec i want to go buy him lol. Koko is nice to.


hehe. he is pretty cute! They both are  lol, not before I check him out!! >_<
lol thanks 



> Haha, I want to buy him too! If I hadn't already found my horse, you'd have some competition horseluver


haha. Well I am sure glad you found your horse ;] I dont like competing, I always lose! lol


----------



## Saskia

It is kind strange that they had a sale video of Blue but didn't have any real ridden in it, which i think would have been better than the lunging. 

From the videos I think I might like the appy better. But for the price there doesn't seem to be much between them so I would lean towards the roan. You should go out and try them both, and if possible see if you can get a video of you riding or of them riding or something. I think the appys height would be okay because she's pretty solid, but for your height I wouldn't want to be going any shorter than 15.2. I'm just bias because I like mares


----------



## horseluver50

> It is kind strange that they had a sale video of Blue but didn't have any real ridden in it, which i think would have been better than the lunging.
> 
> From the videos I think I might like the appy better. But for the price there doesn't seem to be much between them so I would lean towards the roan. You should go out and try them both, and if possible see if you can get a video of you riding or of them riding or something. I think the appys height would be okay because she's pretty solid, but for your height I wouldn't want to be going any shorter than 15.2. I'm just bias because I like mares


I thought that was strange too. When they email me, I will ask if they have other videos.

Yeah, the appy's price is quite high, and the video doesnt show much.. just trotting bareback. Doesnt look like shes worth $4000 from what they show... but I think I should go look at both of them. Maybe I should ask for some confo. shots of koko (appy mare).

Yeah, I think anything from 15.2hh - 16.3hh or so would be best.. but Im a bit flexible if its the right horse 

Thanks! hehe


----------



## horseluver50

The owner emailed me, here is what she said 

Koko has no vices or bad habits. She doesn't kick, bite, crib, buck, bolt, etc. She's wonderful for trailering and the farrier. She walks right on the trailer, trailers alone or with other horses no problem, and stands quietly for the farrier. Usually she starts to fall asleep, haha. 
We have her wearing all 4 shoes. You may be able to do just the front 2 feet, depending on what you're using her for. I was using her on trails only, so she needed shoes for all the climbing up/down hills, across rocky paths, etc.

I'd say in a scale of 1-10 temperment she's a 2. She definitely loves people. She's one of those cuddlebug horses, she just loves to be around people and get attention and be used. That's something I can't give her right now, which is why I'm selling. She runs up to you in the field, always the first to the gate. Practically sticks her own head in the halter, she's that eager to do something with you.


I think she sounds wonderful! xD
Also, the palomino horse that is in some of the pictures, is for sale as well..
I asked her for some info. about him/her as well


----------



## horseluver50

bump ^^


----------



## horseluver50

Made a new thread as this one is getting quite long... ---> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/possible-buys-40018

 thanks


----------

